# اسرار الاطارات و افضلها



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

اسرار الاطارات و افضلها


قبل التطرق للموضوع أحب وضع بعض الأسئلة المهمة والمتعلقة بالإطارات وسوف نجيب عليها ؟

س1/ كيف يتم اختيار الإطار المناسب ؟
س2/ هل تريد معرفة الرموز الموجودة على الإطار "
س3/ قسمت الإطارات إلى ثلاث فئات ...ماهي ؟
س4 / ما هي اسباب تآكل الإطارات وتلفه ؟
س5/ تنقسم الإطارات من ناحية التركيب إلى قسمين أذكرها ؟
س6 / ما هي أفضل أنواع الإطارات الموصى بها في منطقتنا 

وأتمنى من من قراء الموضوع الاستفاده نظراً لأهمية الموضوع ... والسلامة والمحافظة على أرواحنا قبل كل شي 


وبسم الله نبدأ


---------------------------



س1/كيف يتم اختيار الإطار المناسب ؟

وذلك بمراعاة عوامل مهمة وهي:-

أ) السرعة

ب) الحمولة 

ج)درجة الحرارة 

د)ظروف الاستخدام


س2/هل تريد معرفة الرموز الموجودة على الإطار ؟

توجد رموز توضع على الإطار وهي موحدة حول العالم وتحمل دلالات 

واضحة وتكون مكتوبة على الجدار الخارجي للإطار.

وتكتب لاانجليزية مثال ذلك 

r/15/89h-mxv3a-tl 190/75
وتعني:-

عرض الإطار ملم 190

ارتفاع الحائط الجانبي 75%

نوعة راديال r


مقاس الجنط 15 بوصة

عامل الحمولة للركاب 89 (أي أن سعة الحمولة القصوى 580 كلجم )

وإذا كان الرقم 86 يعني أن السعة هي 530 كجم

90 (600كجم)

ويدل الحرف h على سرعة الكفر القصوى وهي 210 كلم /ساعة 

وإذا كان الحرف هو s فيدل على سرعة الكفر القصوى 180

وإذا كان الحرف هو t فيدل على أن سرعة الكفر القصوى 190

أما الحرف v فيدل على سرعة الكفر 240كلم /ساعة

وأقواها الحرفين z .y وتبلغ سرعة الكفر 300 كلم /ساعة 

ومن ثم يأتي الاسم التجاري للإطار mxv3a

ويدل الحرفان tl على نوع الإطار وهو تيوبلس 



س3/ قسمت الإطارات إلى ثلاث فئات ...ماهي ؟


c الاستخدام في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة 
b ///////////////////////// المعتدلة
a ///////////////////////// القاسية وهي الأفضل لمنطقتنا 



س4/ ما هي اسباب تآكل الإطارات وتلفه؟

أ) زيادة الحمولة 

ب) انخفاض أو ارتفاع ضغط الهواء

ج) زيادة السرعة

د) درجة الحرارة المحيطة

ه) تعرض الإطار للصدمات 

و) التخزين في أماكن رطبة أو جو مرتفع الحرارة 

ز) استخدام المكابح بقوة 


ح) التسارع المفاجئ 


س5/ تنقسم الإطارات من ناحية التركيب إلى قسمين أذكرها ؟

تنقسم من ناحية التركيب الهيكلي إلى نوعين هما :

أ) السلك

ب) النايلون -


س6/ ما هي أفضل أنواع الإطارات الموصى بها في منطقتنا 

أنسب الإطارات للإستعمال في الأجواء الحارة هي إطارات 

وهو على حسب النقاط السابقة



1ميشلان /ممتاز وجيد ولين بدرجه حلوووه جداً بس مشكلة الاسعار شوي غاليه ولكن الى الان

هو افضل الاطارات




2- برجستون/عليها الكلام من ناحية المساعادت

واسعارها نوعاً ما مناسبة



3- يوكاهوما/ تناسب الذين سيارتهم بسيطة وقديمة نوعا ما

منقول للاستفادة ارجو ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صديقي مراد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لمرور الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## aaaahmed991 (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك رائع


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا أخ طارق ويمكن ايضا الأطلاع على الملف الشامل التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182296.html


----------



## virtualknight (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على معلوماتك الوافية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لمرور الاخوه الاعضاء وشكر خاص للاخ سمير على هذه المتابعة الجميلة


----------



## بوفا الزوى (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا علي الانفرميشن


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (13 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ramy.kamel (17 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (19 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حسب تجربتي مع الإطارات فخلال 30 سنه من استخدام السيارات لم اجد افضل من اطارات الدنلوب سواء على السيارات الصغيرة اوسيارات الدفع الرباعي لاند كروزر او باترول على الرغم من سعرها المنافس الذ يعتر رخيص مقارنة بالميشلان .علما ان اطارات سوموتومو و شاهين ودنلوب تنتجها شركة وحدة هي شركة سوموتومو اليابانية.ولايهمكم الميشلان وغيره من الإطارت عالية السعر.

معلومة مهمة يجب ان يعرفها الجميع وهي Treadwearوتعني هذه الكلمة معدل تأكل الإطار وهو عبارة عن رقم يكتب على جانب الإطار بالقرب المعلومات التي تشير الى درجة الحرارة ومعدل التماسك.

والإطار الأفضل هو الذي يكون معدل التأكل Treadwearمنخفض اي ان 200أفضل من 400وهكذا.والله اعلم *


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على المرور والمناقشات الجميلة والاضافات الرائعة تقبلوا جميعآ تحياتي


----------



## بدوي علي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ع الافاده


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا جزيلااا


----------



## الخيبري ميكانيكا (2 يناير 2013)

المفروض بعد كل 1500 ك تغير مكان الإطارات وتختلف نوعية الاطااااار فيه منها 8 طبقات او 14 طبقه معكم متدرب ميكانيكا


----------



## الخيبري ميكانيكا (2 يناير 2013)

الدفع الأمامي إطاراتها تتآكل بفترة قصيره لان الحمل عليها والده الخلفي ايطاراته عمرها اكثر لان الحمل موزع على ٤ إطارات اتمنى زفت معلومه لكم تحياتي


----------



## الخيبري ميكانيكا (2 يناير 2013)

الدفع الأمامي إطاراتها تتآكل بفترة قصيره لان الحمل على الإطارين الإماميه اكثر والدفع الخلفي ايطاراته عمرها اكثر لان الحمل موزع على ٤ إطارات اتمنى ضفت معلومه لكم تحياتي​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 يناير 2013)

الف شكر لكل من مر وساهم وناقش في هذا الموضوع واضاف معلومة جديدة 
تحياتي لكم جميعآ


----------

